# NA ou NO



## Betildus

Olá:
Lhes agradeço si vocés pode ajudarme:
Quando se usa uno ou el outro?
Ejemplo: 
- Eu estou *no* trabalho (yo estoy *en el* trabajo)
- Chegamos bem *no* Chile, esto significa: "llegamos bien *en el* Chile"? ¿Por qué no se escribe ... *na* Chile?

Por favor, corríjanme todo lo que sea, se los agradecería mucho.

Obrigada.


----------



## Outsider

"Chegamos bem no Chile" quiere decir "Hemos llegado bien al Chile".

"No" es masculino y "na" es femenino.



Betildus said:


> Olá:
> Lhes agradeço se vocês puderem ajudar-me:
> Quando se usa um ou o outro?


----------



## Tomby

Desculpem a minha ignorância: na América Latina se diz em espanhol "el Chile"? Eu, sinceramente, nunca o ouvi na minha vida. 
No caso que for necessário o artigo "el" (la Argentina, el Perú, los E.U., las Antillas) então não digo nada. Caso contrário, está certa a tradução literal, mas não gramaticalmente. Em espanhol estaria certo: "_Hemos llegado bien *a* Chile_".

Betildus: tal como ha dado a entender Outsider,
NO es la contracción de EN + EL. Ejemplo: _No Equador_ = En el Ecuador
NA es la contracción de EN + LA. Ejemplo: _Na Argentina_ = En la Argentina
De idéntica manera, los plurales son NOS (en los) y NAS (en las)
Espero no haberme equivocado.

Cumprimentos!


----------



## Outsider

Tombatossals said:


> Caso contrário, está certa a tradução literal, mas não gramaticalmente. Em espanhol estaria certo: "_Hemos llegado bien *a* Chile_".


De hecho.


----------



## IsaC

Betildus:

Em português de Portugual a forma mais correcta seria : 
"Chegámos bem ao Chile" É a contracção de a+o.

Dizer "Chegámos bem _no_ Chile só está correcto em português do Brasil."

Em todo o caso, o motivo pelo qual nunca seria _na _Chile é porque Chile é uma palavra masculina em português.


----------



## Betildus

IsaC said:


> Betildus:
> 
> Em português de Portugual a forma mais correcta seria :
> "Chegámos bem ao Chile" É a contracção de a+o.
> 
> Dizer "Chegámos bem _no_ Chile só está correcto em português do Brasil."
> 
> Em todo o caso, o motivo pelo qual nunca seria _na _Chile é porque Chile é uma palavra masculina em português.


 
Muito obrigada 
vocês são muito amável
Entao: Chegámos bem ao Chile. Eso es *a?,* porque Chile es Chile, no *el Chile* ni *la Chile .*
Que é *a+o*?

Por favor, paciência para meu.


----------



## IsaC

Alguns países não levam o artigo "o" ou "a"  porque não são masculinos nem femininos.
Ex: "cheguei bem a _Itália_" - Itália em português não é feminino nem masculino por isso utiliza-se apenas "a", não como artigo definido mas como referente ao local onde se chegou.

No caso de Chile, este é um país com forma masculina, O Chile. Logo seria "Chegámos bem a _o Chile_." Mas em português não se escreve a o, logo contrai-se e fica _ao. Chegámos bem ao Chile._

Se quiseres comparar será El Chile, mas não sei se em espanhol se diz assim.


----------



## Betildus

IsaC said:


> Alguns países não levam o artigo "o" ou "a" porque não são masculinos nem femininos.
> Ex: "cheguei bem a _Itália_" - Itália em português não é feminino nem masculino por isso utiliza-se apenas "a", não como artigo definido mas como referente ao local onde se chegou.
> 
> No caso de Chile, este é um país com forma masculina, O Chile. Logo seria "Chegámos bem a _o Chile_." Mas em português não se escreve a o, logo contrai-se e fica _ao. Chegámos bem ao Chile._
> 
> Se quiseres comparar será El Chile, mas não sei se em espanhol se diz assim.


Chile não masculino ni femenino, é *CHILE* somente.
Entao, como poderemos dizer en forma neutra?
........ *a* Chile
.....*a* Estados Unidos
.....*a* España..........?????

P.D. Agora ler bem...........me desculpe, 
isso: *Chegámos bem a Chile*

Obrigada


----------



## MOC

Betildus said:


> Chile não masculino ni femenino, é *CHILE* somente.
> Entao, como poderemos dizer en forma neutra?
> ........ *a* Chile
> .....*a* Estados Unidos
> .....*a* España..........?????




Fez a pergunta para o Português não para castelhano. Em Português Chile é masculino sim. 

Em Português terá de dizer *ao *Chile, *no *Chile e *o *Chile.


Em Castelhano diga "a Chile".


----------



## IsaC

Chile é masculino!! Talvez em Espanhol seja apenas Chile mas em português é masculino, o Chile.

Não existe forma neutra para Chile, se quiseres usar a forma netura será: "Chegámos bem a Chile", mas isto é incorrecto!


----------



## Outsider

Betildus said:


> Muito obrigada
> vocês são muito amáveis
> Entao: Chegámos bem ao Chile. Eso es *a?,* porque Chile es Chile, no *el Chile* ni *la Chile .*
> Que é *a+o*?
> 
> Por favor, paciência comigo.


*A + o* é simplesmente uma forma de representar a preposição *a* seguida do artigo definido masculino singular *o*. Em português, estas duas palavras contraem-se, dando *ao* (a + o = ao).

Betildus, diz que Chile não é "el" nem "la". Será mesmo? Diria "Chile es muy belo" ou "Chile es muy bela"?

Seja como for em espanhol, em português todos os substantivos, sem excepção, são masculinos ou femininos. "Chile" é masculino. Além disso, costuma vir precedido do artigo definido, como acontece com a maioria dos nomes de países na nossa língua. Pode fazer confusão ao princípio, mas vai ver que se habitua depressa.


----------



## IsaC

Outsider, mas há países que não são femininos nem masculinos, ou então estou enganada. 
Mas que forma teria Cuba, Angola, Timor, Cabo Verde, Marrocos...?


----------



## Outsider

Construa uma frase em que associe a cada um desses substantivos um adjectivo, e terá a sua resposta. 

Por exemplo, Portugal, embora se use normalmente sem artigo, é claramente masculino.


----------



## IsaC

Sim isso faz sentido mas se eu disser que Portugal é bonito, pequeno, acolhedor, etc, não estarei a usar os adjectivos na forma masculina por se referirem ao substantivo país e não a Portugal?


----------



## Alentugano

IsaC said:


> Alguns países não levam o artigo "o" ou "a"  porque não são masculinos nem femininos.
> Ex: "cheguei bem a _Itália_" - Itália em português não é feminino nem masculino por isso utiliza-se apenas "a", não como artigo definido mas como referente ao local onde se chegou.



Olá,

Se fosse esse o caso, não poderíamos afirmar _*Estive na Itália* _ou_ *Isto passou-se na Itália*_ e ainda _*Aquele país ali no mapa é a Itália*._
Repare que podemos dizer, por exemplo, *em Espanha/na Espanha*, *em* *França/na França*, sendo que nenhuma das formas está mais correcta do que outra.
Não existe propriamente uma regra, é mais uma questão de uso regional e/ou estilo pessoal.


----------



## Outsider

IsaC said:


> Sim isso faz sentido mas se eu disser que Portugal é bonito, pequeno, acolhedor, etc, não estarei a usar os adjectivos na forma masculina por se referirem ao substantivo país e não a Portugal?


Mas ninguém diz "Portugal é bonita, pequena, acolhedora", etc., apesar de também se lhe poder associar o substantivo "terra".


----------



## IsaC

Sim, tem toda a razão, são casos em que se pode dizer das duas maneiras.


----------



## IsaC

Outsider, sim realmente é difícil definir, nesses casos acho que fica ao critério de cada um, só não me parece que todos os substantivos tenham necessariamente uma forma, ainda que implícita.

Nestes casos o melhor é utilizar adjectivos neutros, eh eh!


----------



## Tomby

IsaC said:


> Outsider, mas há países que não são femininos nem masculinos, ou então estou enganada.
> Mas que forma teria Cuba, Angola, Timor, Cabo Verde, Marrocos...?


Estou confuso com os países masculinos e femininos. 
Eu diria, por exemplo, "Ele trabalha em Cuba" [_Él trabaja en Cuba_], mas também diria "Na Cuba do Presidente Batista..." [_En la Cuba del Presidente Batista...] _
Igualmente: "Ele trabalha em Marrocos" [_Él trabaja en Marruecos_] e "No Marrocos francês dos últimos anos do século XIX..." [_En el Marruecos francés de los últimos años del siglo XIX..._] 
A meu ver há lugares geográficos que, ora em português, ora em espanhol, é preceptivo o uso do artigo e em outros não. 
Em espanhol: La Antártida, _ Europa, Los EUA, _ Portugal, etc. 
Em português: A Rússia, A Europa, Os EUA, O Porto, _ Espanha (no Brasil dizem a Espanha), etc.
Já tenho um nó na cabeça.
Boa noite!


----------



## IsaC

Sim, os exemplos que deu estão correctos. Quando disse que alguns não tinham forma referia-me ao facto de nunca os acompanharmos do artigo definido, porque não dizemos "o Marrocos", enquantos outros países utilizamos com ou sem o artigo "França ou a França".

Mas realmente há casos em que temos forçosamente que atribuir uma forma ao país e nesses casos não sei dizer qual o mais correcto, acho que vai um pouco pela intuição.

O ideal é ver país a país porque não encontro aqui nenhuma regra


----------



## Alentugano

Tombatossals said:


> Estou confuso com os países masculinos e femininos.
> Eu diria, por exemplo, "Ele trabalha em Cuba" [_Él trabaja en Cuba_], mas também diria "Na Cuba do Presidente Batista..." [_En la Cuba del Presidente Batista...] _
> Igualmente: "Ele trabalha em Marrocos" [_Él trabaja en Marruecos_] e "No Marrocos francês dos últimos anos do século XIX..." [_En el Marruecos francés de los últimos años del siglo XIX..._]
> A meu ver há lugares geográficos que, ora em português, ora em espanhol, é preceptivo o uso do artigo e em outros não.
> Em espanhol: La Antártida, _ Europa, Los EUA, _ Portugal, etc.
> Em português: A Rússia, A Europa, Os EUA, O Porto, _ Espanha (no Brasil dizem a Espanha), etc.
> Já tenho um nó na cabeça.
> Boa noite!



Boa noite, TT

convido-o a visitar este enlace, onde encontrará uma excelente explicação.


----------



## PacoS

Ok, e quais os países masculinos , fimininos e neutros em Português?

Obrigado


----------



## IsaC

Bom, adoraria saber de cor o nome de todos os países do mundo, mas infelizmente não sei! Talvez o melhor seja consultar uma gramática que tenha essa indicação.
De qualquer forma aqui ficam alguns.

Masculinos:
- Japão
- Brasil
- Chile
- Paquistão
- Quebeque
- Canadá
- México
- Luxemburgo
- Panamá
- Iraque

Femininos:
- Austrália
- Angola
- Tunísia
- Argentina
- Todos os países da Europa com excepção de Portugal, Luxemburgo, Chipre, Reino Unido, Países Baixos.Não inclui principados. Ressalvo a possibilidade de me ter falhado algum.


Neutros:
- Timor
- Marrocos
- Portugal
- Cabo Verde
- Cuba

Geralmente os países que terminam em _a _(sem acento) são femininos e os que terminam em _o _são masculinos.

Mas não há nada como ver país a país, já que não há nenhuma regra.


----------

